# full tanks



## big bilko (Jan 7, 2009)

On the second week of our seaside vacation(won't say beach)and find that our monitor tells us the grey and black water tanks are nearly full. We are careful not to overuse the toilet and use the park facilties for showers and daytime toilet stops.There is just 2 of us and it seems the tanks have filled too fast unless the sensor is wrong.This r v park has only a dumpsite for cassettes so we cannot dump easily unless we pack up and go to another r.v. park.Our van is a coachmen mirada 34 ft.Hoping someone can assist.  I remain cross legged . Regards Big Bilko :clown:  :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 7, 2009)

Re: full tanks

You've got a week's worth of stuff for two conservative people in each tank?  Any problems with the sink draining or toilet flushing?  Anyone around there have a portable honey wagon (blue tank) you could borrow?


----------



## LEN (Jan 7, 2009)

Re: full tanks

You can look in the black water tank and see the level in that tank through the toilet with the water pump off so no more water gets in during the look. The gray water is a little different sometimes one can look at the tank itself and see. A stud finder run up and down the side of a tank can give you a true reading. Being so so careful we get about 10-14 days on the gray witch fills first using campground showers and toilets except at night and using little pans in the sink for dish washing and rinsing then disposing outside at an approved site. If your gray gets full place a stopper in the shower with weight on it or when moving you can get stinky water(even though it is gray) in the shower.

Good luck!!

LEN


----------



## big bilko (Jan 8, 2009)

Re: full tanks

toilet and sinks work o.k we dont seem to have any leaks(apart from the obvious ones)I think our best avenue is when we dump next we will top the tanks up with fresh water and see how much the hold.We dont seem to have honey pots here in australia and a jam jar wont suffice.Some of our R.V parks in australia leave a lot to be desired.On enquiring from one place about a dump site they told us we cant use it for a week as someone has pitched a tent on it.We shall move r.v parks tommorrow and hopefully we can get access to their dump site.Thank you both for your imput.Regards BIG BILKO :clown:  :dead:  :blackeye:  :approve:  :blush:   :angry:  :laugh:    :bleh:      :


----------



## big bilko (Jan 8, 2009)

Re: full tanks

toilet and sinks work o.k we dont seem to have any leaks(apart from the obvious ones)I think our best avenue is when we dump next we will top the tanks up with fresh water and see how much the hold.We dont seem to have honey wagons here in australia and a jam jar wont suffice.Some of our R.V parks in australia leave a lot to be desired.On enquiring from one place about a dump site they told us we cant use it for a week as someone has pitched a tent on it.We shall move r.v parks tommorrow and hopefully we can get access to their dump site.Thank you both for your imput.Regards BIG BILKO :clown:  :dead:  :blackeye:  :approve:  :blush:   :angry:  :laugh:    :bleh:      :


----------



## big bilko (Jan 8, 2009)

Re: full tanks

toilet and sinks work o.k we dont seem to have any leaks(apart from the obvious ones)I think our best avenue is when we dump next we will top the tanks up with fresh water and see how much the hold.We dont seem to have honey pots here in australia and a jam jar wont suffice.Some of our R.V parks in australia leave a lot to be desired.On enquiring from one place about a dump site they told us we cant use it for a week as someone has pitched a tent on it.We shall move r.v parks tommorrow and hopefully we can get access to their dump site.Thank you both for your imput.Regards BIG BILKO :clown:  :dead:  :blackeye:  :approve:  :blush:   :angry:  :laugh:    :bleh:      :


----------



## big bilko (Jan 8, 2009)

Re: full tanks

toilet and sinks work o.k we dont seem to have any leaks(apart from the obvious ones)I think our best avenue is when we dump next we will top the tanks up with fresh water and see how much the hold.We dont seem to have honey pots here in australia and a jam jar wont suffice.Some of our R.V parks in australia leave a lot to be desired.On enquiring from one place about a dump site they told us we cant use it for a week as someone has pitched a tent on it.We shall move r.v parks tommorrow and hopefully we can get access to their dump site.Thank you both for your imput.Regards BIG BILKO :clown:  :dead:  :blackeye:  :approve:  :blush:   :angry:  :laugh:    :bleh:      :.


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 8, 2009)

Re: full tanks

Big Bilko-
Check them out at http://www.campingworld.com/shoppin...te-and-smarttote-lx-portable-waste-tanks/6073 -


----------



## Pancanbob (Jan 9, 2009)

RE: full tanks

Hi, Big Bilko   
Just a though, when you are dumping are you sure you are dumping it ALL.    
In the black water tank the (What ever you call it :dead: ) can cake up in the bottom of the tank :8ball: , so when you drain you only get the water and not ALL the solids :angry: . You think it is empty because nothing more is coming out :approve: the drain hose but tank is still half full.   :laugh:  :laugh:  Hope this helps
 :laugh:


----------



## krautdog (Jan 9, 2009)

Re: full tanks

Bilko,
did you say someone pitched a tent on the dump site? I bet that campsite smells great. Reminds me of the time I visited Baltimore.


----------



## big bilko (Jan 10, 2009)

Re: full tanks

Dumped today and flushed out both tanks completely and guage shows both 2/3 full. seems like guage is giving a false reading.  Will have it cceked when we get home from the BEACH>>Thanks for your replies.  Big Bilko...          Following is an account of our trip so far with an interpretation from Aussie to american.  Left home at sparrow fart(early morning)  Travelled about 100 km(60 miles)Stopped at a chew and spew(roadside cafe)Misses(wife) had a maggott bag( Sausage)I had a rats coffin(sausage roll) and a tomb of an unknown warrior(meat pie)Checked in at our r.v parkand met our neighbours2 to and froms( English couple )No nightlife here so we need to travel 15km (10miles)to the local hotel.Typical holiday town pub open till 10pm.Rv park is right on the beach and water is crystal clear but a little windy.  Most of the locals seem to have crayfish pots(lobster)and seem to catch plenty.We left there again at sparrow fart(early) and travelled 120 km(80miles)to our next r.v park and discovered that they did not allow the space we required and did not fit.  They then told us we could use a bigger site for double cost.We told them to shove it(universal language)and made a few phone calls ahead. We got a booking at Warrnambool at a r.v. park with excellent facilitiesat less cost than the original.So tonight we are going into town to dine(eat)and play the pokies(poker machines)Tomorrow we are going fishing in the r.vparks rental boat and we will keep you up to date on our fun at the BEACH.Further to our septic dump site they tell of one of the workers who fell in.  He could not swim but he went through the motions   He carried on undeterred.  Also the worker at the dump site had left his jacket on the ground and a truck dumped 2000 gallons of sewerage on it. He was frantically trying to dig it out when his workmate said,Why are you worrying it was an old coat.  Its not the coat he said but my sandwiches are in the pocket.   Regards Big Bilko


----------



## ARCHER (Jan 10, 2009)

Re: full tanks

Hey Big Bilko, when you flushed did you use the wand (connects to hose and has 4 holes at bottom and on/off lever at the hose connection end?  When my tanks read 3/4 after dumping, the next time, (I ususally do it every other time) I use the wand and really rotate it a lot while flushing (tank open to sewer line BTW) and my gauges normally return to "empty" after the dump.  Can't do that in the grey tank so we normally fill them (got two) and treat them and let them sit for a few hours or overnight and then dump them.  Gauge ok again then.  I wouldn't spend a lot of $$ trying to get them to read correctly.


----------



## big bilko (Jan 10, 2009)

Re: full tanks

Thanks Archer. I will get one of those wands next time I am in town. Thank you for your imput.  Regards  Big Bilko


----------



## *scooter* (Jan 10, 2009)

Re: full tanks

I'v e had kinda the same problem with my holding tanks.  For the most part the readings are just a guess.  My process is to dump, then refill (completely) then dump, then use the wand and nearly fill and re-dump.  This system works most the time and if I still get a bad reading I keep an eye    on it till it needs dumping again.  I've accepted the fact, you can't rely on the gauges, but if it indicates full, it cetainly gets a lot of attention.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Re: full tanks

Hey Rodger mine is getting that way and this spring I am going to have all the sensors replaced. The DW doesn't like looking at the reading telling her it full, and I know it not, but I go and dump it anyway. All this started last year when I had 4 females ages 6 TO 60 using the toilet , guess to much paper :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## *scooter* (Jan 11, 2009)

Re: full tanks

Hollis,  the DW here for the most part doesn't have a clue about reading the tank levels.  As long as she can run and flush water she's happy.  She know there's a limit though. :laugh:  So far I can live with the sensor/gauges not being 100%.  I'm not sure, but replacing the sensors sounds like $$$.  Perhaps in the future   :question:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 11, 2009)

Re: full tanks

well My local RV tech told me he would do it for 35.00 per sensor x 3=$105.00 but I think it going to be a little more than that . If my math is correct 85.00 an hour plus 105.00 =$195.00. So I will let him do it . Rodger I normally only have the DW with me and that not a problem, but with 3 GD under age of 10, plus there mom & grand mother it got put thru the mill if you know what I mean :laugh:  :laugh: I forgot to tell u my tech comes to the house to work on it, I don't have to take it no where and that nice. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Neal (Jan 11, 2009)

Re: full tanks



> H2H1 - 1/10/2009  6:45 PM
> 
> Hey Rodger mine is getting that way and this spring I am going to have all the sensors replaced.



I have no idea how they work, but my sensors, I think are glued to the outside of the tank & do not penetrate the tank. We hope this will eleminate the sticking problems.

Maybe they work like an electronic stud finder or something.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 11, 2009)

Re: full tanks

My sensors haven't worked for the last 13 years.  I just try to time it well.  The black tank makes a big kerplunk when it gets close to full.  The bathroom gray tank starts backing up in the tub if I guess wrong and the kitchen sinks just refuse to empty when it's time to dump.  I try to dump often.. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: The not knowing adds a little spice to RVing.   

Hey big bilko, your account of the trip was great.  You folks down-under have a way with words.


----------



## big bilko (Jan 12, 2009)

Re: full tanks

We will be dumping the tanks tommorrow and have access to flush the system through available.This may give us a more accurate reading.    to our trip we lucked out at this R.V park.All of the facilities are great. we back on to a jetty with great fishing .Park has Pool Spa snooker room tennis mini galf Full size golf course next door and spotlessy clean. Only drawback is the Dunny budgies(bush flies) turd burglars(flies) and butchers canaries(blow flies) We are off today on a cruise around the Bay and will have a seafood lunch.Warrnambool is a beautiful town with some exceptional houses from the turn of the century high on the hills overlooking the ocean. This area is a whale nursery and the southern right whales come to calve and they are only a short distance off shore and it is a great sight.Expected temperature today 40 celsius about 102 in your money so I will be putting on my budgie smugglers (skimpy Bathers)and go for a swim later.Regards from down under. Big Bilko


----------



## *scooter* (Jan 13, 2009)

Re: full tanks

Yep, know what you mean Hollis.  Most the time its just the two of us, but then there is the the other times we get the daughter and two grandkids (4 & 2), then a son or two and a girlfriend and so on and on... The system gets a work out.
I don't know of any techs around here that make house calls, that would be really nice.

And lastly, 'big bilko'..  thanks for the vivid description. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## cwishert (Jan 13, 2009)

Re: full tanks

What a great trip Big Bilko.  I wish it was a little warmer here.  I am so glad I live in Texas though.  So far we have not hit a negative number yet.  As for the tanks, ours are off most of the time also. But we just empty, clean, and go on.  If it gets to be a problem we may have them checked.  Keep us posted on your great trip.  Sounds like one misfortune turned into a fortune instead. :laugh:


----------



## big bilko (Jan 15, 2009)

Re: full tanks

Back home for a short spell before we head off again.Must learn how to post photo,s as we took Photo.s of the Great Ocean Road which was built by the soldiers after returning from the war to give them employement This is a awesome sight of the sheer cliffs dropping to the Ocean. The road curves around the coastline for about 150 Miles and is dotted with small towns all with heaps of character.This is a truly magnificent drive for the passengers but a stressful time for the driver with all the hairpin turns.On one side there is a sheer cliff face and the other a drop of 300 feet to the sea.The area is called the shipwreck coast because of the number of ships lost in the vicinity with a huge loss of life due to the steep cliffs not allowing rescuers acess to help. Tanks are completely empty except for the hose nozzle which went in but did not come out. It may take a while before I can convince the GLW to put her dainty arm in to grope around. Luckily I have very fat wrists. Temp today was a mild 80 and made for a pleasant drive home. Madly planning our next excursion I will try to market my new invention(Waterproof Tea bags )Or maybe sweat smelling deodrant for people who just don,t care. Hopefully we will be able to finance our next trip :clown:  :laugh:   Regards from down under  Big Bilko


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 15, 2009)

Re: full tanks

I wouldn't count on getting your hose nozzle back until your wrists shrink.  Sounds like a great trip.


----------



## brodavid (Jan 24, 2009)

Re: full tanks

Good luck getting wife to do it, cheaper to buy new nozzle,

God Bless and good luck,

brodavid and missjackie


----------



## brodavid (Jan 24, 2009)

Re: full tanks

Good luck getting wife to do it, cheaper to buy new nozzle,

God Bless and good luck,

brodavid and missjackie


----------



## big bilko (Jan 24, 2009)

Re: full tanks

Still trying to get my photos into my computer so I cheated and found an American couple who have documented their trip around Victoria including the great ocean road.  The link is GREAT OCEAN ROAD.and their page is headed OZDACHS. (SPENT 14 HOURS TRAVELLING.ETC) HOPE YOU CAN ACCESS THIS AS THEY HAVE CAPTURED THE BEAUTY OF THE AREA.  REGARDS Big Bilko.


----------

